# Barami Clothing Boutiques (cute store to shop)



## Amethyst (Oct 12, 2005)

Has anyone ever bought stuff from them? They have shops in NYC and the suburbs in the malls. They have some cute stuff and sometimes they have sales. They have a mix of nice clothes to wear to work (suits) and weekend clothes that are a little original from stuff you see in department stores.

I just saw some really cute stuff in one of their shops recently. (I think NYC people might be more familiar with this store. I don't know if they have shops on the west coast...)


----------



## Liz (Oct 12, 2005)

i've never heard of them. do they have a website or anything?


----------



## Amethyst (Oct 12, 2005)

http://www.barami.com/about_barami2.htm

Here it is. But I don't think you can buy online.


----------



## phoenix461 (Oct 12, 2005)

NYCer here. Barami stores some pretty good stuff and one can often find some good buys.


----------



## Liz (Oct 12, 2005)

they have some cute things






too bad they closest store is in LA


----------



## phoenix461 (Oct 12, 2005)

Another lemming!


----------



## Amethyst (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## nedabarami (Jan 13, 2010)

They no longer have shops in the west coast. I love the shops in New York City. There clothing all has value and you dont walk out angry that you spent too much, or that what you bought isnt practical. Its fashion for the everyday person, who wants to be a bit special. Its speciality wear, the best way put. You feel like a queen the way the staff treats you, and seriously i recommend this store to everyone


----------



## jadedcharity (Apr 5, 2011)

I shop there all the time. They are two stores a few blocks away from where I work. I LOVE to shop Barami!  I have purchased some nice pieces that remain relevant through the seasons. Many of the bags I have purchased there have received numerous compliments. As I walk up 5Th ave, I have woman approaching me and asking where did you get that. One time a man approached me and asked me where I had gotten a bag because he wanted to get one for his girl. Also I have had to go back and pic some up for friends who admire some of the stuff I have gotten. I don't see them anywhere else! They have jewlery also. Only problem is I never have enough time, I go there on my lunch hour. They have so many nice things, you need more than an hour to shop. The staff is great also!!


----------



## nedabarami (Oct 13, 2011)

So i know you guys posted a while ago.  But because i clearly LOVE BARAMI and there P.Luca Collection, going to give you ladies an UPDATE   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And they offer SHOPPING ONLINE NOW  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

http://www.pluca4barami.com


----------

